# questions about baby rats



## hellonwheelz3 (Oct 4, 2009)

I also didn't wanna hijack the last topic about babies. OK a friend of ours has rats who just had babies a few days ago. She can't keep the babies, but doesn't want to use them or feeders. I have six rats (4 boys, girls) and offered to take the babies off of her hands once they get old enough. I've read that is around 5 weeks of age. I haven't decided on if i'm going to take males, females or both. Can someone give me some tips on babies and what to look for/be aware of? Thanks a million

Ben


----------

